# nissan sunny b13 91



## majeedbutt (Oct 19, 2008)

my nissan electronic carburetor is releasing raw black smoke and with petrol consumption 8 to 9 km per litre, i am looking for a good conditioned carburetor or reasonable brandnew one, also the left front axle is creating noise during turn, iam based in mauritius, we dont get good mechanics to tune up carburetor neither repair of axle, i need good resources to make these purchase


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

FRIEND,

You can chech your ECU unit and carb. i have b13 sunny( asia market) it had few issue with petrol consumption. i ahve done tuneup with local nissan agent and check the ECU sensors too. found some of sensors issue an dcorrect them not it is ok. i prefre you to contact nissan authirised agent for repair

sira


----------

